

Google's Michael Shields Responds to Arrington over Cell Phone Driving - moses1400
http://www.msrl.com/blog/2010/02/07#arrington

======
_delirium
His justification is somewhat questionable. Is stopping people talking on cell
phones by _standing in traffic when the light is green_ actually making the
world a better place, i.e. reducing traffic accidents? It seems at the very
least to be an open question whether any decrease in accidents from reducing
cell-phone usage would be matched by an increase in accidents from cars
unexpectedly stopped in the middle of a road.

~~~
snissn
he had right of way, supposedly when entering the cross walk, so it should be
the driver's obligation to wait for him to pass before continuing.

~~~
_delirium
I'm not arguing it was illegal, merely that it wasn't utility-maximizing. I'm
not sure it's even legal though; surely having right of way when entering a
cross-walk doesn't give you justification to spend unlimited time in the
crosswalk, even deliberately stalling there?

------
sburgess
Lol. That is some funny stuff.

